# Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten



## GamerKing_33 (17. Juni 2014)

*Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Hallo 

Ich weiß net, ob ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht, bitte verschieben 

Zum Thema:
Ich habe einen Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 mit folgenden Daten:

Intel HD Graphics 
Intel Core i5 M450 2x2,40 GHz (vorher war nen Pentium drinnen)
4,00 GB DDR 3 Ram (vorher waren nur 2,00 GB drinnen)
232 GB HDD 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit 

So, jetzt meine Frage:
Da ich auf dem Laptop in letzter Zeit sehr viel mit Virtuellen Maschinen mache, möchte ich ihn aufrüsten.
Gedacht hatte ich an den Ram und die CPU.

Welchen Ram könnt ihr empfehlen? (Sollten 8,00 GB sein)
Welche CPU könnt ihr empfehlen? (Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass maximal nen Core i7 geht, stimmt das?)

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für Antworten 

Gruß,
GamerKing


----------



## bne93 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Notebooks aufrüsten ist leider nicht so einfach, insbesondere die CPU dürfte kaum machbar sein. Ram ginge zwar vermutlich (weiß nicht, wieviel Ram das Teil maximal annimmt), aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass in deinem Fall ein neuer Desktop-PC/ ein neues Notebook die sinnvollere Alternative ist.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Nen Desktop habe ich schon ^^
Ne, die CPU habe ich 2012 schonmal getauscht, da der Serienmäßige Pentium zu Lahm war. Aber jetzt ist mir die CPU wieder zu Lahm, deswegen frage ich


----------



## bne93 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Naja ich weiß nicht, wie das mit der Abwärme und allem aussieht, wäre halt ein bisschen Glücksspiel dabei. Zumal bei sowas auch die Kompatibilität mit dem BIOS oft fraglich ist. Also ich würd sagen, da ist das Notebook schon langsam am Limit.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Hm, das wäre schon blöd. Mir gefällt aktuell kein Laptop wirklich gut, und das liegt nicht an Windows 8, sondern daran, dass man die aktuell so gut wie überhaupt net mehr aufrüsten kann.


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

Ob das Netzteil vom Notebook dann den neuen i5/7 schafft wenn vorher ein Pentium drin war ist auch die andere Frage..


----------



## GamerKing_33 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Hm, den jetzigen i5 schafft er ohne Probleme.

Edit: Denkt ihr, eine SSD würde vielleicht auch was bringen?


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht, ich denke aber eher nicht.

Kümmere dich mit all dem Geld doch lieber um deinen Desktop.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Warum, mein Desktop reicht mir, ich Zock sowieso so gut wie nicht mehr.


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

GamerKing_33 schrieb:


> Warum, mein Desktop reicht mir, ich Zock sowieso so gut wie nicht mehr.



Achso okay, und warum möchtest du deinen Lappi aufrüsten?


----------



## GamerKing_33 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Weil ich damit Virtuelle Maschinen erstellen möchte.


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

GamerKing_33 schrieb:


> Weil ich damit Virtuelle Maschinen erstellen möchte.



Okay. Dann überlege für einen etwas besseren i5, ob das viel nützt, naja bezweifle ich.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Also zu erst mal der AH530 ist einer der wenigen Laptops die sich gut aufrüsten lassen. 
Das höchste was ich gelesen hab war ein Core I7 840 der auf dem AH530 problemlos läuft. Das Netzteil ist auch ausreichend dimensioniert, und das Bios ist kein problem da die kiste auch mit nem CoreI7 Quad verkauft wurde, nur mit dem unterschied das es die GFX Variante war, aber da die Bios versionen gleich sind, ist das aufrüsten kein problem. 
8GB  Ram is auch kein problem, ich würd da allerdings nicht unbedingt auf super duper Ram setzten, da eh nix übertaktet wird. 
Ich hab bei meinem stino Samsung Ram reingestopft. 
Die HDD Tauschen macht auch kein breinbruch, je nachdem welche HDD du drinne hast sind die eh lahm ( bei meinem ist ne Samsung drinne, bei nem Kunden von mir war ne Seagate drinne )


----------



## GamerKing_33 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Danke für deine Antwort. Festplatte müsste von Toshiba sein und hat 232 GB.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Gerade geschaut, der o.g. Prozessor schimpft sich: Intel Core i7 840qm,
dieser unterstützt maximal DDR3-1333 (keinene schnelleren kaufen!).
Wenn du viel mit VM's arbeitest, wäre eine SSD sinnvoll.
Die Summe dieser ganzen Aufrüstungen ist aber nicht gerade gering, besonders, da der Prozessor aufgrund seines Alters nicht mehr leicht aufzutreiben ist.

Überleg' dir, ob das mehr Sinn macht als das Geld zu sparen und einen neuen Laptop anzupeilen...


----------



## GamerKing_33 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

CPU habe ich auf Ebay grade nen paar gesehen, allerdings kamen die aus England.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Aehm wart mal bitte, mir ist da nen klitzekleiner Fehler unterlaufen, vergiss das mit dem I7, der hat garkeine integrierte Grafik, der wechsel funzt nur wenn du die GFC version vom Ah530 hast.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Gut dass du das sagst


----------



## MartinW1982 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Hallo, ich hab auch den AH 530. Hatte direkt nach Kauf eine SSD eingebaut. Meine Ladezeiten sind sehr gut. Auch mit 4 GB Ram bin ich zufrieden. Leider ist der Prozessor ständig auf Volllast. Seit Windows 10 ist das Teil ständig auf Maximum. Da ich nicht wieder Linux draufmachen möchte, würde ich gerne den Prozessor aufrüsten.
Könnte mir jemand eine Liste mit den möglichen CPUs geben. Hab bisher nur beim Desktop CPUs getauscht. Muss ich noch auf etwas achten?


----------



## flotus1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 aufrüsten*

Lass Windows 10 erstmal eine weile Zeit bis es sich eingerichtet hat.
Derweil kannst du versuchen herauszufinden welche Prozesse so hohe CPU-Auslastung verursachen.
Einfach auf Verdacht eine vielleicht 20% schnellere CPU reinzuklatschen wird dein Problem jedenfalls nicht lösen. Welche CPU hast du denn jetzt verbaut?

Edit: ach ja, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen ist in der Regel besser als einen 2 Jahre alten auszugraben.


----------

